# ISO sauce recomendation



## CharlieD

I make deep fried stuffed mushrooms. That I usually serve by itself as appetizer. The other day I was in restaurant and they served very similar mushrooms with some white sauce. Even though the sauce itself was nothing to write home about or even worse, I thought it was a good idea to serve the mushrooms with the sauce. Thus come my question, what kind of sauce would you recommend to make?


----------



## Andy M.

CharlieD said:


> I make deep fried stuffed mushrooms. That I usually serve by itself as appetizer. The other day I was in restaurant and they served very similar mushrooms with some white sauce. Even though the sauce itself was nothing to write home about or even worse, I thought it was a good idea to serve the mushrooms with the sauce. Thus come my question, what kind of sauce would you recommend to make?



What do you stuff the mushrooms with?


----------



## CharlieD

I cut smaller mushrooms and sautee them with onions and herbs, sometimes with addition of cheese, sometimes not. Then stuff the mushrooms and dip them in flour, egg and breadcrumbs (regular stuff)  and fry.


----------



## Dawgluver

Maybe a nice cheese sauce, made with Gruyere or other Swiss-like cheese?


----------



## Addie

Charlie, could it have been a white sauce? The kind that is made with milk. Flour, fat and milk. A very basic and easy sauce to make. 

But knowing some of the Kosher dietary laws, if you had meat with the meal, then it had to be something else.


----------



## msmofet

marinara sauce like is served with mozzarella sticks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Without seeing it or tasting it, I would venture a guess and say béchamel sauce. If you are keeping kosher, you can substitute extra virgin olive oil for the butter and soy or almond milk for the dairy.


----------



## medtran49

TGI Fridays used to serve fried mushies with a lightly whipped heavy cream, horsradish, S  and P sauce.  I've had the same at a couple of other restaurants.  In fact, that was 1 of our sauces for our fondue meal last week.  One of the other restaurants served fried zucchini chips with the same sauce.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Charlie, for some reason, my first thought was a lovely Hunter's Sauce


----------



## GotGarlic

White sauce is pretty plain on its own. It could be a remoulade sauce - seasoned mayonnaise with any number of things included, like minced onion, celery, pickles, etc. Mayo thinned with a little vinegar seasoned with herbs would be good. The tanginess would offset the fried mushrooms nicely.


----------



## CharlieD

Addie said:


> Charlie, could it have been a white sauce? The kind that is made with milk. Flour, fat and milk. A very basic and easy sauce to make.
> 
> But knowing some of the Kosher dietary laws, if you had meat with the meal, then it had to be something else.



Dairy is not a problem, problem that the sauce they served was disgusting.
I want something nice.


----------



## CharlieD

Sounds like I was not clear about my question. I do not care what kind of sauce was served in the restaurant. I need advise what kind of sauce I should serve?


----------



## CharlieD

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Charlie, for some reason, my first thought was a lovely Hunter's Sauce




What is Hunter's sauce?


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> marinara sauce like is served with mozzarella sticks


How about this?????

Or ranch dressing?


----------



## Cheryl J

I would do an easy version of aioli - just a blend of mayo, garlic, and lemon juice.

Maybe a sprinkling of chopped parsley so it looks pretty.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> White sauce is pretty plain on its own. It could be a remoulade sauce - seasoned mayonnaise with any number of things included, like minced onion, celery, pickles, etc. Mayo thinned with a little vinegar seasoned with herbs would be good. The tanginess would offset the fried mushrooms nicely.



I think this would be a good, Charlie.


----------



## buckytom

Do you keep Kosher, Chuck?
It seems folks are assuming that, but I can't recall if you do. Most Jews that I know do not. Well, not strictly. My high school gf's family owned a Kosher meat company, so they were very strict about it. I found it very interesting.

If you don't, a nice roasted garlic cream sauce would work.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

A home-made ranch dressing made of mayonaise, Minced basil, minced oregano, a little garlic powder, minced onion, maybe a hint of dill weed, and salt and pepper make a great sauce for stuffed mushrooms.

Spinach dip would work very well with this also, cream cheese, chopped water chestnuts, minced onion, and chopped fresh spinach.

As stated before, a good marinara, basil based, would be good, as would a pesto.

Get creative and make a cheese fondue to dip the mushrooms in.  That would be tasty.

Here's a unique idea, a good beef au jus, thickend with a little cornstarch slurry, and ladled over the mushrooms.

I'm not familiar with Kosher rules, and so please excuse my ingnorance if I have included anything that is not Kosher.

Another good option would be a Mornay Sauce.

In answer to your question, Hunter's Sauce - 
http://www.food.com/recipe/hunters-sauce-with-mushrooms-84564

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Do you keep Kosher, Chuck?
> It seems folks are assuming that, but I can't recall if you do. Most Jews that I know do not. Well, not strictly. My high school gf's family owned a Kosher meat company, so they were very strict about it. I found it very interesting.
> 
> If you don't, a nice roasted garlic cream sauce would work.



We are not assuming. We know that Charlie strictly keeps kosher.


----------



## buckytom

Heck, who needs a forum?

If Charlie is *strict* in his Kosher ways, then he could never serve a dairy sauce with a meat filling, but he said it wasn't a problem. You might want to read up on current Jewish cultures, GG. To quote Ohr Sumayach, one can accomplish "a great deal by proactively fulfilling certain _mitzvot_ of Shabbat even if he transgresses others."

Or you could just let Charlie answer a question asked of him.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Heck, who needs a forum?
> 
> If Charlie is *strict* in his Kosher ways, then he could never serve a dairy sauce with a meat filling, but he said it wasn't a problem. You might want to read up on current Jewish cultures, GG.
> 
> Or you could just let Charlie answer a question asked of him.



What is the matter with you? I'm telling you what Charlie has said here many times. Do you think I'm making it up? 

Since when do you get to tell people what they can respond to?


----------



## buckytom

Charlie responded with something that didn't fit with being *strictly* Kosher, so I asked him a question. There is a fairly deep understanding of Judaism that I was curious about (hence what I edited in about mitzvoth, for clarity), but for some reason you felt a need to answer for him. That was my problem.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Charlie responded with something that didn't fit with being *strictly* Kosher, so I asked him a question. There is a fairly deep understanding of Judaism that I was curious about (hence what I edited in about mitzvoth, for clarity), but for some reason you felt a need to answer for him. That was my problem.



Shockingly, I thought you wanted to know. I don't understand why that's a problem for you but whatever.


----------



## GotGarlic

Also, he did not say there was a meat filling.


----------



## buckytom

Addie mentioned the meat, and Charlie only said that dairy wasn't a problem. That could be viewed that there was no meat involved, or possibly that the laws weren't being followed strictly. That why I asked Charlie. I wanted to know about him, from him.

I'm sorry for being distracting in your thread, Chuck.


----------



## CharlieD

Ok guys stop arguing. I do keep kosher. Strict kosher. 
But because mushrooms are neither meat or dairy I can serve them with either dairy or meat sauce. And because I'm thinking of stand alone item it also doesn't matter what kind of sauce I use. 
And yes if meat was involved I would not be able to use dairy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## buckytom

Thanks, Charlie. I was curious about the spevifics because of the many discussions that I listened in on when I was growing up with my friends about keeping Jewish law. My gf's family used to own Abeles and Heymann Koher meats, and she had siblings and relatives that often discussed stuff like this at dinner.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> Thanks, Charlie. I was curious about the spevifics because of the many discussions that I listened in on when I was growing up with my friends about keeping Jewish law. My gf's family used to own Abeles and Heymann Koher meats, and she had siblings and relatives that often discussed stuff like this at dinner.



And with all that said, we are getting a very excellent education in Kosher laws. Thanks Charlie. I for one am enjoying all the information. 

When I lived in Chelsea, more than 50 years ago, it was 95% Jewish. I learned quite a lot living in that town. Fortunately, for all the kids, Hanukkah fell during the Christmas break in winter. But come the time for Yom Kippur they closed the school and all the businesses also. That came as a surprise to me. Also the rituals regarding the death of a family member. That was my only  introduction to Gefilte fish. I lived in a six family building. And I and my family were the only Non-Jewish one. 

I love the study of religion. It has always held my interest.


----------



## GotGarlic

Since we're establishing our credentials to speak on Jewish topics  I had a Jewish neighbor across the hall in the apartment where we lived over 22 years ago who invited us for Seder a couple of times and a Hanukkah celebration once. And I worked with a woman for four years whose husband was a rabbi (he died last year); we are Facebook friends and have a mutual friend, who is currently a neighbor, who is also Jewish. So I have learned a lot from them, as well as from Charlie.

I was the kid in ninth grade who was confused when a Jewish classmate told me our Catholic classmates didn't like him because he was Jewish. I still don't get it, even though I know the history better now.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> *Since we're establishing our credentials to speak on Jewish topics * I had a Jewish neighbor across the hall in the apartment where we lived over 22 years ago who invited us for Seder a couple of times and a Hanukkah celebration once. And I worked with a woman for four years whose husband was a rabbi (he died last year); we are Facebook friends and have a mutual friend, who is currently a neighbor, who is also Jewish. So I have learned a lot from them, as well as from Charlie.
> 
> I was the kid in ninth grade who was confused when a Jewish classmate told me our *Catholic classmates didn't like him because he was Jewish.* I still don't get it, even though I know the history better now.



This born and raised Catholic married a Jew as my second husband, so I guess I also* have my credentials to speak on Jewish topics.

*I've learned so much about Jewish law from him, and he has accompanied me to dozens of Cathedrals all over the world. 

Charlie, I vote for the Hunter's sauce!!


----------



## buckytom

K-L, you certainly have the creds.

GG, you have Jewiah friends? On Facebook? Holy moly, you're practically ready for rabbinical school.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> K-L, you certainly have the creds.
> 
> GG, you have Jewiah friends? On Facebook? Holy moly, you're practically ready for rabbinical school.



As I said, I worked with one for four years and another is a neighbor I know pretty well; we worked together on the neighborhood civic league board. Not just Fb friends.


----------



## Janet H

OK - I have some sauce ideas.  I love fried mushrooms (almost any veggie fried) and think that the sauce needs to have some acid kick to it...

1. Basic white sauce (bechemel) with some added mustard.  Use the yellow kind and not too much.  Surprisingly good.

2. Cold dip: Plain yogurt with curry, parsley and salt/pepper.  Whirl it up in a blender.

3. cat-sup. Yup the real stuff.  Consider adding a little curry or horseradish.

4. thousand island dressing

5. Go southwest: mix salsa and sour cream together - add a handful for fresh herbs.

6. Vinegar or lemon juice - keep it simple


----------



## CharlieD

Thank you guys for helping. This gives me a lot of options to think about. 
As a side note I apologize for starting "religious war" (just joking) because I was not clear.
Please everybody if you have any questions I would be happy to answer anything and everything I can.  If there is such interest we can start new thread. 
Thank you.


----------



## buckytom

I truely apologize to you, my friend, for causing a stir.

 I hope Rebbe Garlic does the same.

I am very interested in Jewish culture. You don't survive almost 6000 years without some good stories and great people (and food).

When my buddy, Joey Schlepp (no kidding, that is his name) tried out for a part in our high school play, he got the prestigious part of the father in a Jewish household.
When he got home, he was so proud to tell his mom and sisters of his tryout.
They all got angry at him, and told him to march right back down to the school and demand from the teacher in charge of the play that he get a speaking part...


----------



## GotGarlic

Charlie, you have nothing to apologize for. Have a nice evening.


----------



## buckytom

How do you say "'nuff said" in Hebrew.


Although, I looked up the Hunter's sauce, and it looks good if you want a rich brown sauce. I think I'll try it soon.


I'm still thinking garlic crème, but who are you serving it to again?


----------



## Dawgluver

CharlieD said:


> Thank you guys for helping. This gives me a lot of options to think about.
> As a side note I apologize for starting "religious war" (just joking) because I was not clear.
> Please everybody if you have any questions I would be happy to answer anything and everything I can.  If there is such interest we can start new thread.
> Thank you.




Charlie, I for one would be interested in a thread about Kosher cooking and laws.


----------



## msmofet

Dawgluver said:


> Charlie, I for one would be interested in a thread about Kosher cooking and laws.



Great idea DL! What forum would you put that in?


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:


> Great idea DL! What forum would you put that in?




Ethnic foods?  Would that make sense?  Or Special Diets, think either would fit.


----------



## msmofet

Dawgluver said:


> Ethnic foods?  Would that make sense?  Or Special Diets, think either would fit.



Special diets seems like it would fit better.


----------



## CharlieD

I'll let one of administrators start the thread where they think it fits best and start with questions. I'll try to answer to the best of my knowledge. The laws of kashrut is so complicated there are special rabbis who make the point of learning and consulting people on the details. But for our purposes I hope my knowledge is enough.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Charlie, I for one would be interested in a thread about Kosher cooking and laws.



Same here. Education never hurt anyone.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> I'll let one of administrators start the thread where they think it fits best and start with questions. I'll try to answer to the best of my knowledge. The laws of kashrut is so complicated there are special rabbis who make the point of learning and consulting people on the details. But for our purposes I hope my knowledge is enough.



Well, for the first question: Is there a difference between "laws of *kashrut *and *Kosher*?


----------



## CharlieD

Addie said:


> Well, for the first question: Is there a difference between "laws of *kashrut *and *Kosher*?



None. It is poteito-potato. Different way to pronounce.


----------



## Mad Cook

I often fry the mushrooms (slice in my case) in butter until golden, then add a little flour to the pan, stir it in as for a roux then stir in some left-over *double cream (as we all have in the 'fridge  - you can use a little milk if you prefer but won't taste as good) and heat, stirring, until cooked. Add whatever seasonings appeal to you. I like salt and black pepper and a small scraping of nutmeg. I often have this on toast for a snack lunch or supper.


* Double cream in UK = Heavy cream in USA (as near as ******, anyway)


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Same here. Education never hurt anyone.


And anything to do with food is interesting.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Oh dear!*

Went on the scales this am. Oh dear!

I won't go into the horrifying details but "Slimming World" here I come!

Bye-bye all. Have to go and eat all the fattening foods out of the 'fridge. can't waste them.


----------



## Termy

Butter, Parmesan cheese. Work that a bit and then throw it in garlic, salt and anchovy paste. 

T


----------

